# INTJ seeks ENFJ



## thoke

Hi!

My name is Ben, I'm a 22-year old PhD philosophy student in the UK.

I'm an INTJ, so please forgive my lack of expressiveness.

I'll be honest: I've come here to slightly increase my chances of finding a girlfriend. I'm especially interested in talking to ENFJs, since I a took a test that told me that my ideal woman is an ENFJ. But I have no idea where in the world the members of this site are located, so I won't put all my eggs in this basket.

I'm interested in getting to know new people in general, though. Especially people who are excited about life and might be able to teach me something.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings thoke and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum thoke. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ćerulean

Try an INFJ. We're not that bad.


----------



## thoke

INFJs... what are they like?

I actually tend to find introverts incredibly attractive, but I'm pretty shy so I could do with someone to scoop me out of my shell.


----------



## knght990

HI HI
I'm an INTJ and a guy, so your looking for someone else.
:laughing:


----------



## Siggy

Greetings, Nice to have you with us


PS. what does one do with a PhD is philosophy? , how does it convert into a comfortable income?

Just curious, dont mean to be nosy


----------



## thoke

cassini said:


> Greetings, Nice to have you with us
> 
> 
> PS. what does one do with a PhD is philosophy? , how does it convert into a comfortable income?
> 
> Just curious, dont mean to be nosy


One tries to live off teaching wages and research grants. The ultimate aim is to get a permanent teaching post at a university, and write books and articles on the side. Something like that.

I'd rather pack it all in and become a poet, but I think that would be somewhat riskier.


----------



## skycloud86

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## WickedQueen

thoke said:


> INFJs... what are they like?
> 
> I actually tend to find introverts incredibly attractive, but I'm pretty shy so I could do with someone to scoop me out of my shell.



ENTJ wouldn't be bad either. Welcome, Ben. :happy:


----------



## starri

Hello and Welcome roud:


----------



## pianopraze

thoke said:


> I've come here to slightly increase my chances of finding a girlfriend.


Welcome!

Kitty for you:


----------



## thoke

That's creepy! Why do you have a photograph of me?!


----------



## pianopraze

thoke said:


> That's creepy! Why do you have a photograph of me?!


----------



## Trope

thoke said:


> That's creepy! Why do you have a photograph of me?!


Welcome to the internet.


----------



## thoke

You're an INTP... how come that message wasn't a thousand times longer?? :tongue:


----------



## pianopraze

He's a balanced T... or something... he's nice *shh*


----------



## DayLightSun

thoke said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name is Ben, I'm a 22-year old PhD philosophy student in the UK.
> 
> I'm an INTJ, so please forgive my lack of expressiveness.
> 
> I'll be honest: I've come here to slightly increase my chances of finding a girlfriend. I'm especially interested in talking to ENFJs, since I a took a test that told me that my ideal woman is an ENFJ. But I have no idea where in the world the members of this site are located, so I won't put all my eggs in this basket.
> 
> I'm interested in getting to know new people in general, though. Especially people who are excited about life and might be able to teach me something.


Hi, Am sorry for being to straight forward. 
But take it from an ENTJ that has a ENFJ mom and has dated two ENFJ guys and has a ENFJ co worker.
ENFJs are a very special type. 
They will make you feel very important, special, and well taken care of. 
They will talk your head of and tell you how awesome you are and give you lots of esteem. 
Men are Don Juans and the women are Sweet Melons. You can't get enough of them.
They tend to have a fantasy side and talk, talk about all the nice things and want to help.
But! They can also give you heavy guilt trips, talk about things they don't have much knowledge make "their" sense out of it. Which will not make much sense. It's usually religion. Stubborn is also a good word.
Anyways they are a pleasant type to be around. Much like ENFPs, but like ENTJs they're 2 sides to a coin.
This is my point of view. ( sorry if my brutal honesty is hurting anyones feelings)


----------



## Closet Extrovert

thoke said:


> One tries to live off teaching wages and research grants. The ultimate aim is to get a permanent teaching post at a university, and write books and articles on the side. Something like that.
> 
> I'd rather pack it all in and become a poet, but I think that would be somewhat riskier.


Hello, welcome. We've all got to take risks. Just make sure that you can support yourself before you take the leap. :happy:


----------



## Trope

thoke said:


> You're an INTP... how come that message wasn't a thousand times longer?? :tongue:


Enneagram 9, chief.


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> Enneagram 9, chief.


This explains a lot


----------



## slowriot

hello and welcome. I only ramble when talking not writing. I like short precise sentances. Less is better.


----------



## thoke

Trope said:


> Enneagram 9, chief.


What?


----------



## Trope

thoke said:


> What?





slowriot said:


> I like short precise sentences. Less is better.


What he said.^


----------



## Eylrid

A belated welcome to Personality Cafe!


----------



## thoke

Eylrid said:


> A belated welcome to Personality Cafe!


Thanks. I have a good friend who I strongly suspect is of your type. He's very caring, sincere and interesting. Are you all like that?


----------



## Wilco

ENFJ's wear funny hats and love to compromise themselves for the sake of others, go for us. Though, not me, i'm a Male. More power to you, however, in your affairs. More power to anyone actively working or learning, but you especially since i'm directly communicating to you.


----------



## thoke

Thanks, Hank.


----------



## vanWinchester

Welcome to PC, fellow INTJ. I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------

